# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Sejdiu e Thaçi

## Sabriu

Çfar janë Sejdiu, Thaçi dhe  bashkepunetoret e tyre politike?

Jeni te ftuar t`i paraqisni mendimet e juaja!...


A kan kontribuar apo jo , Sejdiu e Thaçi dhe bashkepunetoret e tyre ne:

-shkombëtarizimin e identitetit të shqiptarëve të Kosovës në kosovar?
-tkurrjen kombëtare ne Ballkan,
-krjimin e një kushtetute antikombëtare dhe antidemokratike,
-eliminimin e flamurit kombetar shqiptar ne token e Kosoves
-humbjen e 2500 hektarve te tokes se Kosoves me pranimin e planit te Ahtisarit,
-kthimin e Serbise ne Kosove permes decentralizimit dhe te drejtave te serbeve,
-tkurjen teritoriale te Kosoves, permes krijimit te komunave te reja serbe ne token e Kosoves,etj...etj...

Pra si do t`i paraqes historia e histografia shqiptare këta lider e keta njerez në të ardhmën kur do ta ket guximin të shkruaj lirshëm?

Sabri Selmani

----------


## gjilan55

Ende eshte heret te shkuaj historia pet thaqin dhe sejdiun .sa i perket shpalljes se pavarsise ju lumte ,sa per flamur -edhe pse sna pelqen hiq na duhet nje flamur shtetror ai kombtar gjithmon do te mbetet ne zemrat tona,kufiri me maqedonin duhet te jet ai i para luftes askush sguxon te fal toke kosove.sa i perket planit te ahtisarit -moti na ka tregu vetvendosja po ne se kemi perkrah.

----------


## Brari

nuk i di aq mire punet se cpo ndodh ne kosov e rreth saje..por e pergjithshmja eshte se.. sejdiu dhe thaqi po punojne mire..

poplli thote..

ta kem millin e tlynin pa e di un si e baj byrekun ose bakllaven..

e kjo ne kontekst te temes duhet kuptue..se me aq mundesi sa kane.. sejdiu e thaqi po i bejne detyrat.. para popullit te tyre..

per me mire.. jepini mendimet tuaja atyre  por jo me ba grindje por me gjet mnyra si me i zgidh ma mire punet..

ka ca gjana qe nuk varen nga ne shqiptaret.. e ne kto gjana ne duhet te punojme me ja kerku maksimumin nderkombetareve..
ka ca gjana.. sikurse punet e mbrendshme ne kosov..qe jan dhe ne dor te shqiptareve..e ato duhen kry  me se miri..

psh.. ulen tre kater bisnesmena e disktojn bisneset.. ne kafiq.. 

le tu shkoj mendja.. se si te hapin pun per djemt e vajzat e familjeve me shum viktima lufte.. qe ato te ndihen te pakten ekonomikisht ma mire e mos me prit sa qeverria tju a ndreqi punet..

pra sejcili mundet me ba dicka..

ose psh..

ca bisnesmena fitojn miljona..ne x bisnese..

le te mendojne.. po sikur tu japim mesusve te shkolles se katundit a qytetit tone nga nji rrog ekstra shtese.. ose tu blejm material e tu pagujm nji firm ti ndreqi bankat a dritaret e dyshemet a palestren e oborrin e shkolles..

ose diaspora te organizoje..psh..

java e ndihmes per nxensit e mesuesit e katundeve te varfra.. x y z  o burra me mbledh tesha a pare a paisje shkollore ne gjermani e zvicer e ti cojm  ne kosov tek katundet x y z..

qashtu selman sabria..

----------


## Llapi

Une mendoi se edhe pse jan qe te dyt ne Institucionet e shtetit te Kosoves me voten e Popullit 
keta dy nuk eshte dasht te krahasohen 
sepse per kah meritat kan dallim si nata me dit
Mirpo ato qe mundohet hapesi i temes tu mvesh ketyre nuk qendroin asnjera as tjetra 
ketu qendron se keta e shpallen shtetin e Kosoves ku e njoften shtetet me te fuqishme ne bote ne krye me Ameriken

----------


## Llapi

*1. Ne, udhëheqësit e popullit tonë, të zgjedhur në mënyrë demokratike, nëpërmjet kësaj Deklarate shpallim* *Kosovën shtet të pavarur dhe sovran.*

*Kryeministri  i Kosovës, z. Hashim Thaçi* 
*
Prishtinë 17 shkurt 2008 Parlamenti i Kosovës*

----------


## Llapi

*FJALË E PRESIDENTIT FATMIR SEJDIU NË DITËN E SHPALLJES SË PAVARËSISË SË KOSOVËS
*
Prishtinë, 17 shkurt 2008; Salla 1 Tetori I nderuar kryetar i Kuvendit të Kosovës, z. Jakup Krasniqi, I nderuar kryeministër i Kosovës, z. Hashim Thaçi, Të nderuar deputetë e ministra të Kuvendit të Kosovës, E nderuara familje e Presidentit Rugova,

E nderuara familje Jashari,

Të nderuara familje të dëshmorëve të Kosovës,

Të nderuar përfaqësues të institucioneve të vendit,

Të nderuar përfaqësues të misioneve diplomatike në Kosovë,

Qytetarë të dashur të Republikës së Kosovës,

Zonja dhe zotërinj,

Po flas para jush si President i Republikës së Kosovës të shpallur pasditen e sotme, kësaj të diele të 17 shkurtit të vitit 2008.

Siç e thashë sot në fjalën time në Kuvend, dita e sotme e ndan historinë e Kosovës në dysh; në epokat para dhe pas pavarësisë. Pavarësinë e Kosovës e kanë krijuar breza të tërë heronjësh të kënduar e të pakënduar me veprën e tyre jetësore, me punën e palodhshme e sakrificat që kanë bërë. Pavarësinë e shpallëm para botës ne, populli i Kosovës, afër dy milionë e gjysmë njerëz, përmes përfaqësuesve të popullit, të deputetëve të kësaj legjislature, tash të Republikës së Kosovës, ngritën dorën në mbështetje të Deklaratës së Pavarësisë. Mëvetësinë tonë e shpallëm para botës dhe me bekimin e saj, në mes miqësh tanë, që u gjetën pranë nesh para një dekade, kur e keqja kishte përlarë këtë pjesë të Ballkanit, por edhe më vonë, në këto vite të rimëkëmbjes së jetës shoqërore, ekonomike e politike të vendit tonë të shkatërruar nga okupimi e lufta. Në këtë fillim të shekullit të ri, të mileniumit të tretë, po hyjmë në familjen e madhe, në gjirin e kombeve të lira të botës, me pavarësi – si të barabartë.

Për t’u bërë shtet më vete, komb në kuptimin politik të fjalës, Kosova ka kaluar nëpër histori përpjekjesh e vuajtjesh gjatë ekzistencës së vet, shpeshëherë në luftë për identitet politik, kulturor e historik si entitet më vete. Perandori të mëdha e të vogla prej antike e këndej janë ngritur, kanë lulëzuar, e kanë rënë, ndërsa Kosova – si Dardani antike apo si njësi me identitet të veçantë përgjatë historisë – ka ruajtur substancën e vet me bazë shumicën parashqiptare e shqiptare, dhe me pakicat etnike, që kanë jetuar këtu nëpër shekuj përgjatë evolucionit historik të kësaj hapësire gjeografike e politike.

Pavarësinë e Kosovës e shpallëm sot, kur sapo janë mbushur dy vjet nga vdekja e Ibrahim Rugovës, burrit më të madh të Kosovës, themeltarit të shtetit tonë. Rugova, Ati i Kombit tonë, në kuptimin politik të fjalës, dhe Adem Jashari, komandanti legjendar i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, që mbush muajin tjetër 10 vjet të jetës në amshim, pasi ra në altarin e lirisë në Prekaz, përbëjnë binomin e pandashëm të pavarësisë së Kosovës. Ibrahim Rugova e nxori Kosovën prej kaosit në organizim, me rend të brendshëm demokratik e me struktura elementare shtetërore, deri edhe me përfaqësim diplomatik në bërthamë. Me këto dhe veprime të tjera ai ngriti dhe promovoi kulturën shtetformuese të Kosovës. Veprimi dhe organizimi kanë qenë palca kurrizore e aksionit politik të Ibrahim Rugovës, të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës (LDK), të lëvizjes më të organizuar shtetformuese që kanë pasur shqiptarët në historinë e vet moderne, amën e shtetit të Kosovës dhe të pluralizmit politik të vendit tonë, dhe të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës (UÇK), organizimit më të suksesshëm të vullnetit luftarak të popullit tonë për liri dhe mëvetësi. Veprimtaria e lëvizjes politike që drejtoi Rugova ka qenë vetë lufta totale politike me organizim, i cili ka shtruar rrugën për të mbramen: për luftën me armë për liri e për ekzistencë njerëzore e nacionale, emblemë e përjetshme e së cilës mbetet komandanti Adem Jashari.

Çfarë shteti të Kosovës po krijojmë? Nëse jo në versionin idealist të Rugovës, të ideologut të pavarësisë së Kosovës, e të luftëtarëve me armë, shteti më i ri në Evropë e në botë po ndërtohet mbi themelet që kishte vënë Republika e Kosovës, e ngjyer me sakrificën e brezave e me gjakun e rreth 15.000 kosovarëve që ranë në altarin e lirisë në fund të shekullit të kaluar, para më pak se një dekade. Kjo Kosovë është shtëpi e të gjithëve, e shqiptarëve shumicë dërmuese dhe e të gjitha komuniteteve pakicë, duke përfshirë edhe serbët, me paqe të brendshme e raporte miqësore me fqinjtë, pjesë e Unionit Evropian dhe NATO-s dhe me marrëdhënie speciale me Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës.

Të dashur qytetarë të Republikës së Kosovës.

Zonja dhe zotërinj,

Kosova do të gjendet prej sot në hartën politike të botës. Synimi historik i popullit të Kosovës u realizua. Ëndrra jonë shekullore u bë realitet. Ne marrim atributet e nderit, por edhe përgjegjësitë që i takojnë shtetit, pas një ndërmarrjeje shtetformuese shumë të veçantë që e bën rastin e Kosovës sui generis. Këto përgjegjësi i marrim para të gjithë qytetarëve tanë, por edhe para bashkësisë ndërkombëtare. Tash vazhdon jeta me sprovat e ditëve, të javëve, të muajve, të viteve, e të dekadave që ka përpara ky brez i njerëzve tanë, i shtetasve të Republikës së Kosovës, që kanë fatin të jenë bashkëkohës të shpalljes së Deklaratës së Pavarësisë. Ne besojmë se trashëgimtarët tanë do të kenë arsye të ndihen krenarë me paraardhësit e vet, me vizionin e tyre për jetën e re të kombit tonë, me shpirtin e tyre fisnik, me frymën e tyre të paqes, të farkuar në vazhdën e stuhive barbare, të mizorive e të krimeve të luftës që prodhoi e keqja e fundshekullit të XX.

Kosova shtet po lind sot me ode gëzimi për shumicën dërrmuese të popullit tonë. Mirëpo, duhet pranuar se një pjesë e bashkëqytetarëve tanë, e shtetasve të Republikës sonë të re, nuk e kanë pritur lindjen e këtij shteti me entuziazëm. Disa e kanë pritur edhe me drojë. E bëjmë të qartë dhe e themi zëshëm dhe solemnisht: Liria jonë do të jetë e të gjithëve! Liria jonë s’mund të jetë kërcënim për askë, aq më pak për bashkëqytetarët tanë. Kësaj lirie të përbashkët i kërcënohet vetëm paragjykimi i atyre që e kanë parë shoqërinë tonë nga prizmi i dominimit. Kosova e re është arenë e barazisë së të gjithëve, jo e dominimit të askujt mbi askë. Kjo është besa jonë, e njerëzve të mirë të Kosovës dhe e institucioneve të saj, që do të shenjtërohet edhe me Kushtetutën e Republikës, e cila do të miratohet nga Kuvendi pas disa javësh. Bashkë me Kushtetutën dhe krahas me të do të miratohet edhe korpusi i ligjeve që përplotëson kornizën ligjore të Republikës së Kosovës, që, sipas nenit të parë të Kushtetutës së saj, është “shtet i pavarur, sovran, demokratik, unik, dhe i pandashëm”. Një pjesë e këtij korpusi tashmë është miratuar nga legjislatura e përparshme e Kuvendit. Kjo dëshmon se përkushtimi i kosovarëve për këtë rend të ri të brendshëm të Kosovës nuk determinohet nga përbërja e një legjislature, apo e një Qeverie të Kosovës. Ky përkushtim është më i madh se rezultati i stinëve politike, i cikleve demokratike, nëpër të cilat do të kalojë Republika jonë.

Republika e Kosovës do të kërkojë kulm të ri në Unionin Evropian dhe në NATO. Integrimi ynë do të shkojë natyrshëm sepse me vlera të veta, Kosova kulturalisht bën pjesë në këtë familje që moti. Tashti na duhet edhe integrimi politik për të siguruar mundësi që potencialet njerëzore e materiale të vendit tonë të vihen në shërbim të zhvillimit të gjithanshëm shoqëror e ekonomik të vendit tonë.

Pavarësia e Kosovës e bën të mundshme pjesëmarrjen e vendit tonë në proceset ekonomike globale, të cilat shkojnë nëpër bashkëpunime rajonale dhe multilaterale fillimisht. Vendi ynë do të krijojë mundësi për jetë më të mirë për të gjithë qytetarët e vendit, sepse shteti ynë do të jetë partner sovran në marrëdhëniet me të tjerët, në mbrojtje të vlerave e të qytetarëve të vet, duke respektuar dhe promovuar vlerave universale në udhën e progresit për të gjithë.

Institucionet e përkohshme vetëqeverisëse të Kosovës – IPVQ, siç janë quajtur me një akronim jo fort kumbues – Republika i shndërron në institucione të përkohshme që s’do të quhen të përkohshme, por as të përhershme. E përhershme është tani vetëm Republika – është liria e Kosovës.

E përjetshme qoftë Republika e Kosovës! Sot e për mot një ode gëzimi për ne vdektarët, për kalimtarët e kësaj bote.

Republika e Kosovës kërkon përqafimin e botës.

Ju falemnderit!

Presidenti i Kosovës

Dr. Fatmir Sejdiu

----------


## Llapi

*
Fjalimi i Kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi në Ditën e Pavarësisë*


  Prishtinë, 17 shkurt 2008

I nderuari Kryetar i Kuvendit,
Të nderuar deputetë,
I nderuari President,
Të nderuar mysafirë,
Bashkëqytetarë të nderuar;


Këtë ditë e kemi pritur gjatë.

Shumë njerëz kanë dhënë kaq shumë për ta bërë realitet këtë ditë të pavarësisë.

Sot, ne nderojmë ata që na kanë nderuar neve me sakrificën e tyre.

Ne i mbajmë mend emrat e tyre ndërsa kujtimin për ta do ta ruajmë përgjithmonë në zemrat tona. Ne jemi mirënjohës miqve dhe aleatëve tanë në vend dhe jashtë vendit të cilët na kanë ndihmuar të mbërrijmë deri këtu.

I përshëndes të gjithë ata që janë sot këtu me ne ndërsa atyre që janë duke na shikuar në këto momente, u shpreh mirënjohjen më të thellë në emër të popullit tim.

Kjo ditë erdhi, e nga sot e tutje Kosova është krenare, e pavarur, sovrane dhe e lirë.
I nderuari Kryetar i Kuvendit,
Të nderuar deputetë,
I nderuari President
Të nderuar mysafirë,
Bashkëqytetarë të nderuar;

Kosova po e shpall pavarësinë e saj në përputhje me Propozimin Gjithëpërfshirës të Ahtisarit.

Pavarësia e Kosovës shënon fundin e shpërbërjes së ish Jugosllavisë. Zbatimi i dispozitave të Ahtisarit të cilat janë inkorporuar në Kushtetutën e Kosovës janë prioritet nacional për ne.

Kuvendi i Kosovës do të miratojë të gjitha ligjet kryesore që dalin nga dokumenti i Ahtisarit në ditët në vijim.

Kosova çmon rolin të cilin e ka luajtur OKB-ja në rindërtimin e Kosovës dhe të ndërtimit të institucioneve tona.

Presim të punojmë me OKB-në për të avancuar përpjekjet tona të përbashkëta për paqen, sigurinë dhe zhvillimin demokratik.

Gjithashtu, ne mirëpresim misionin e ri ndërkombëtar të udhëhequr nga Bashkimi Evropian i cili do të na ndihmojë në zhvillimin tonë demokratik dhe do ta mbikëqyr zbatimin e planit të Ahtisarit.

Me këtë rast, dua t’i siguroj fqinjët tanë se Kosova do të bëjë çmos që të vendos dhe mbajë raporte të mira me të gjitha vendet fqinje.

Ne aspirojmë të kemi raporte të mira të ndërsjella në interesin e përbashkët edhe me Beogradin me besimin se kjo është në interesin tonë të përbashkët.

Që nga sot, Kosova do të jetë shtet demokratik dhe shumë-etnik i të gjithë qytetarëve të saj, në rrugëtimin e saj të shpejtë drejt integrimeve euroatlantike.

Ju faleminderit.


Familja ime, sikurse tuajat dhe të gjitha familjet në tërë Kosovën nuk u luhatën kurrë dhe nuk e humbën asnjëherë besimin në ne.

Besimin në zot, drejtësi dhe fuqi.

Duke filluar më vëllanë që la familjen e tij dhe shkoj për të luftuar, nga bujku që la tokën e tij pa mbjellë, nga burrat dhe gratë që hapën portat e tyre dhe mësuan fëmijët tanë, e deri tek studentët të cilët u ngritën dhe thanë ”mjaft”.

Të gjithë atyre që janë kthyer për të ndërtuar një jetë më të mirë për fëmijët e tyre: “ne nuk humbëm kurrë besimin në ëndrrën se një ditë ne do të qëndrojmë në mesin e shteteve të lira të botës”.

Të gjithë ne së bashku e sollëm Kosovën në këtë moment -dhe të gjithë duhet te jemi shumë, shumë krenarë.

Ashtu sikur prindërit dhe gjyshërit e mi që më mësuan mua për sakrificë, se çka do të thotë të jesh i lirë, nga ju kërkoj që të flisni me fëmijët, nipat dhe mbesat tuaja që t’ua shpjegoni domethënien e ditës së sotme.

Barteni këtë rrëfim tek brezat tjerë për gëzimin dhe krenarinë që ndiejmë ne sot dhe mos harroni asnjëherë t’ua përkujtoni atyre që t’i kujtojnë sakrificat e mëdha të brezave që ishin para nesh.

Kosova, në vitet e ardhshme, do të përballet me shumë sfida.

Por, asnjë sfidë nuk do të na zmbraps nga ecja jonë përpara në një frymë të bashkuar të një populli të bashkuar.

Sfidat tona, që nga ekonomia, arsimi dhe shëndetësia, infrastruktura dhe integrimi evropian, janë sfida të mëdha, por nuk mund t’u bëjnë ballë frymës pozitive të qytetarëve tanë dhe fatit tonë.

Kosova, populli dhe territori, janë bashkuar sot në një moment historik për t’i përmirësuar jetën e çdo qytetari brenda kufijve tanë, pa marrë parasysh përkatësinë e tyre etnike.

Shpresat tona nuk kanë qenë asnjëherë më të mëdha.

Ëndrrat tona janë të pakufishme.

Sfidat para nesh janë të mëdha por asgjë nuk mund të na ndalë nga ecja jonë përpara drejt çasteve historike të cilat historia i ka ndarë për ne.

Sot, e gjithë bota është me ne - ne po bëhemi pjesë e barabartë e botë demokratike.

Deri tash kemi bërë shumë për të garantuar zotimin tonë para komuniteteve.

Në këtë ditë historike dëshiroj ta konfirmoj gatishmërinë tonë politike për të krijuar kushtet e nevojshme për respektimin dhe mbrojtjen e komuniteteve dhe për të përmirësuar raportet midis tyre në Kosovë.

Kushtetuta dhe ligjet tona do ta pasqyrojnë këtë së bashku me një strategji ndërinstitucionale në të gjitha nivelet e shtetit.

Këto zotime tonat do të mishërohen në tri elemente kryesore:

E para, garantimi i fuqishëm dhe i pakthyeshëm me ligj i të drejtave të barabarta të të gjithë pjesëtarëve të komuniteteve në Kosovë;

E dyta, krijimi i mekanizmave të përhershëm për të garantuar që komunitetet të luajnë një rol të plotë dhe aktiv në zhvillimin e së ardhmes së vendit tonë;

Dhe e treta, është përgjegjësia jonë për të marrë masa efektive dhe të menjëhershme për të siguruar që zotimet tona të rezultojnë në ndryshime pozitive për të gjithë ata që jetojnë në Kosovë, e në veçanti për pjesëtarët e komuniteteve.

Kushtetuta jonë parasheh që Kosova është shtet i të gjithë qytetarëve të saj.

Nuk ka hapësirë për frikësim, diskriminim ose trajtim jo të barabartë për askënd.

Çdo praktikë diskriminuese do të çrrënjoset nga institucionet tona shtetërore.

Në vend të kësaj, të gjithë pajtohen se shumëllojshmëria sjell përfitime pozitive për të gjithë.

Dragi sugradjani,

Danashnji dan označva kraj jednog dugog procesa.

Ovo je kraj zadnjih pretnji i zabluda da će Kosovom ikada više vladati Beograd.

Sami Kosovari, svih etničkih, verskih i jezičkih pripadnosti će jedno nositi odgovornosti o svojoj zemlji.

Mi činimo Kosovo nezavisnim sa ciljem da slobodu i ostale blagodati naše zemlje uzivaju svi gradjani.

Neka ovo bude dan novog početka.

Neka ovaj dan označi početak bolje budćnosti za sve naše građane države Kosovo.

Neka naš Dan Nezavisnosti bude slavljen u narednim godinama i vekovima u potpunom miru, pravdi i blagostanju.

----------


## Sabriu

SEKRETET E MARRISË 



Shkruan: Tafil DURAKU 

A ka më zi sesa kur i marri e përshpallë veten gjeni? A ka më zi sesa kur hajni zyrtar e përshpallë veten të ndershëm? A ka më zi sesa kur gënjeshtari, plaçkitësi e pirati zyrtarë mbulohen me mediat e tyre “shqiptare”, me policinë e tyre, me gjyqësinë e tyre të së shkuarës “shqiptaro”-titiste, duke e përshpallur botërisht punën e tyre si, kinse, pozitive dhe veten pozitivist? A ka më zi?... Po, a ka më zi sesa kur i marri është gazmor edhe kur është i mbytur në marritë e tij? A ka më zi sesa kur i marri shitet e imponohet në tregum e diturisë, pa kritere, për gazmor, i ditur dhe i pasur, e, të varfërin (edhe pse për miliona herë më i memçur se ai) e bën fajtor e të mjerë për varfërinë që pëson vazhdimisht me fajin e dredhive të tij e të rrethit të tij “pozitiv”?... 

Madje, a ka më marri publike sesa kur i marri bëhet trim e shet trimëri, përherë, nën sqetull të huaj, si plesht dhe morr i madh e i zi...? A ka më zi sesa kur i marri ndihet krejt i sigurt në punën e keqe që bën, dhe, fare pa përpjekje minimale për t’u përmirësuar një ditë, vazhdon vetëm me mashtrime e dredhi, dhe, me bindje e besim të plotë në sojesorollapin e tij, arrin “rezultate” të mëdha e krijon pasuri përrallore, si dhe kur u predikon të tjerëve për “fisnikërinë” e “ideve” të tij “pozitive”?... A ka më marri sesa kur i marri është i sëmurë kronik dhe nuk i njeh sëmundjet kronike të trupit e trurit të tij? Dhe, vërtetë, a ka më marrëzi sesa kur i marri jeton në kurriz të punëtorit dhe vazhdon ta mjelë ende punëtorin si në kohën e Titos së dashur të tij?... A ka më marri, më keq e më zi sesa kur i marri thirret në dilpomat që ka blerë dhe ka marrë me njoftësi (në emër të LKJ-LKK-LDK) dhe në emër të tyre uzurpon vende pune në shoqëri?... Dhe, njëmend, a ka më zi e më marri?... 

Kudo në botë, jeta ka teposhtëzet dhe përpjetat e veta. Por, sikurse që ndodhë këtu e me shqiptarët, nuk ndodhë askund. Përpjeta e teposhtëze të këtij lloji nuk ka askund në botë. Dhe, cili është shkaktari i krejt këtyre përpjetave e teposhëzeve të jetës njerëzore shqiptare në to? Kujt i jep krah sot “media e paanshme shqiptare” e “shqiptaro”-titistëve të papërmirësueshëm?... Po, çfarë dëshirohet të arrihet me dhënien krah strukturave më “atdhetare” të “shqiptaro”-titistëve të përbetuar, sekreteve të “lavdisë” së tyre “shqiptare”?... Nëse duam ta saktësojmë e ta përzbardhim shkaktarin kryesor të përpjetave e teposhtëzeve të jetës njerëzore, sidomos, të jetës shqiptare në trojet e veta të pushtuara dhe jashtë tyre, nuk kërkohet shumë punë, pos mendim dhe veprim i drejtë parimor e njerëzor. Bile, nuk duhet as mjeshtri. Por, duhet thjeshtësi dijeje, realitet, vërtetësi dhe guxim mbinjerëzor për t’i përzbardhur të gjitha të “mirat” që u erdhën e po u vinë shqiptarëve, prej “shqiptarëve” që udhëhiqnin e nuk kanë pushuar të udhëheqin me ta, me të gjitha nismat “pozitive” të “shqiptaro”-titistëve... Në radhë të parë, duhet njohur e studiuar tërë jetën njerëzore, sekretet e marrisë së saj “njerëzore e shqiptare”... 

Dhe, sot, për t’i rehabilituar të gjitha zezditat e sekreteve të “lavdisë” së “shqiptaro”-titistëve, përdoret “media e paanshme shqiptare”, e cila, në këtë rreth vicioz, gjuan gurin e gjuajtur më parë, dmth, gurin që ka gjuajtur gjithmonë, dhe fsheh dorën e mendjekeqësinë e qëllimshme dy herë... 

Kur, populli shqiptar ka thënë: 

Puna e jote të nderon dhe puna e jote të shanë, 
Nuk ka mal pa kafshë e pa shpendi, 
Nuk ka shtëpi pa derë, 
Asnjë pleqni nuk ndahet drejt me dredhi, 
Po, ku t’kallxon hajni që t’ka vjedhë a don me t’vjedhë?!... 

Në rrafshin e parë hynë të gjithë ata “shqiptaro”-titistë që kurrënjëherë nuk e kanë ditur kuptimin e fjalës punë, prandaj, sot, përpiqen t’i ruajnë sekretet e marrisë së tyre, madje-madje, duke hedhur gurë e dru drejt secilit që nuk mendon sikurse ata, ose, që do t’ua qesë në shesh të palarat dhe hajnitë e tyre (dje e sot) gupore e kolektive, prandaj, i sheh edhe në këtë kohë duke i thurur vetes lavde, sikurse i pat mësuar Tita i tyre i dashur... 

Në rrafshin e dytë, hynë të gjitha kafshët dhe shpezët, dëmtore e jodëmtore... Thitë janë më të dëmshmit e kulturave njerëzore..., e, ndër më të padëmshmit e më fisnikët janë drerët... Po ashtu, nga shpendët, laraskat janë më të dëmshmet për kulturën njerëzore, por, janë më të padëmshme dallëndyshet... E, bleta, në gjithë këtë mes, është më fisnikja dhe më punëtorja... 

Në rrafshin e tretë hynë njerëzit dhe “njerëzit”. Për kategorinë e parë dera është gjithmonë e hapur, ndërkaq, për kategorinë e dytë, nuk ka dyer të hapura, sepse, kjo është ajo kategoria “udhëheqëse” e njimëtare, ajo kategoria që po i kushton mëse shtrënjti popullit shqiptar... 

Në rrafshin e katërt, fatkeqësisht, qëndrojnë, ende, ata që “pleqnitë” dhe të “drejtën” e ndanë përherë me sherr, me dredhi e me hile, dhe, për ta nxjerrë në pah përherë “atdhetarinë”, “dashamirësinë” dhe “dashurinë” e tyre “njerëzore” e “kombëtare”, vazhdimisht i ndihmon “media e paanshme shqiptare e ‘pozitive’” dhe jo vetëm kjo... 

Në rrafshin e pestë hynë të gjithë ata “shqiptaro”titistë e paci(t)fistë hermetikë që ua kanë ditur dhe ua dinë mëse miri kuptimin vetëm fjalëve mashtrim, hajni, plaçkë... dhe kurrë nuk ua kanë ditur ose duan t’ua dinë kuptimin fjalëve punë, nder, njerëzi... Prandaj, ende vazhdojnë të çmohen e të stimulohen njerëzit (shqiptarët), sipas hileve të tyre, dhe, jo sipas punës që bëjnë e meritave që kanë, duke harruar vazhdimisht se hohorisjet, haharisjet dhe kokorisjet e buzëqeshjet e tyre pispillosëse, vazhdimisht u kanë dalë shqiptarëve krrokama sorash të larme e të zeza që i ka vendosur Tita në Shpat të Shkieve... prej nga nuk pushojnë se hedhuri gurë kurëdo që u vjen ndoresh... Ata e këta “shqiptaro”-titistë, paci(t)fistë e hermetikë, lisat i bëjnë pisa, e, pisat i bëjnë lisa... Nuk është çudi, çka nuk dëgjon njeriu në këtë mesgrumbulli “shqiptarësh patriotë e pozitivistë”... 

Po, cilët janë shkaktarët e këtyre të “mirave”, shkaktarët e këtyre sekreteve të “lavdisë” ‘njerëzore’?... Prandaj, sot, “pozitiviteti” i shumë mendimeve “pozitive” është shkaktari i të gjitha të këqijave njerëzore në rrethin tonë dhe më gjerë... Kur e gënjenin vazhimisht njeriun tonë, ata që nuk kanë pushuar së gënjyeri e së mashtruari atë edhe sot, populli u thoshte, siç po u them edhe unë sot e këtu: rrej për toke, e, mos rrej për q’elle, se, për toke t’i m’loj rrentë diqysh, e, për q’elle kur t’rrejsh, nuk mund të t’i mbulojë rrenat kurqysh!... 

Në këtë rrafsh urtoro-shkencor pozitiviteti e pozitivizmi duhet kundruar gjërat dhe është koha që të mos lejohet më që ai dhe ky “pozitivitet”, “pozitivizëm” e “patriotizëm” plehërash të pështyrë “shqiptaro”-titistësh të triumfojë e të përhapet kaq paturpësisht e me amoralitet të skajshëm “patriotik” dhe të mos lejohet edhe më që të shndërrohet në sëmundje kronike mentale në të besuarit primitiv “pozitiv”... Po, çfarë u arrit deri më sot me ato mendime “pozitive” të kastave të përbetuara “shqiptaro”-titiste?... Besimet, thjesht, janë bestytni të trashëguara “pozitive” të “pozitivistëve” të njohur, kur, sot, më tepër se kurrë po shihet përfushësia e tyre “pozitive”... Nga këtu shihet se krejt çka i ka dhënë natyra njeriut, keqmenaxhohet, keqdrejtohet e keqpërdoret nga sekretet e marrisë, të shtresuara në kategoritë më “pozitive” të “pozitivistëve” demagogë, të cilët pa pikë turpi orvaten ta përhapin edhe më farën e së keqes egjërore dhe farën e sherrit të tyre “përparimtar” e “njerëzor”, gjithnjë, në emër të Titos së tyre të dashur, në emër të Zotit, i cili, sipas mendimtarit e filozofit të madh gjerman, Fojerbahut, nuk ekziston (Zotin e kanë krijuar njerëzit për ruajtjen e interesave të veta), prandaj, del se, interesi, më shumë është pjellë e atyre e këtyre “pozitivistëve”, sesa kategori shkencore e të menduarit dialektik dhe e të vepruarit njësoj për të gjithë në rrethin natyror-shkencor të bashkëkohësisë njerëzore, të cilën bashkëkohësi vazhdojnë ta pushkatojnë e ta vrasin sekretarët e “lavdisë” ‘pozitive’... 

Ndër sekretet e marrisë së “shqiptaro”-titistëve hyn edhe përralla e sistemuar bajate e të menduarit të tyre “pozitiv” për Lopën e quajtur Jugosllavi, pushtuesen e tokave shqiptare. 

Me apetit të pashuar “pozitiv” përhapet ajo përrallë, gjithmonë e plasuar dhe e analizuar për së prapëti dhe si u ka shkuar e u shkon për shtati “patriotëve pozitivë” ‘shqiptaro’-titistë, të cilët, edhe sot e plasojnë në tregun shqiptar të të menduarit bajat “pozitiv”, përrallën e tyre “pozitive”, duke “harruar” gjithmonë porosinë reale të saj. Pra, ata tregojnë dhe t’i shurdhojnë veshët së treguari përralla të tilla bajate e bajatshëm sesi “shqiptaro”-titistët kinse kanë ditur ta mjelin Lopën e quajtur Jugosllavi, të cilës, kinse (sipas tyre), shqiptarët i kanë dalë para brirëve dhe se nuk u ka faj, tash, askush atyre shqiptarëve që i kanë dalë asaj lope para brirëve, dhe, pastaj, ajo i ka marrë përpara me brirët e saj të mprehtë “shqiptar”, i ka torturuar e burgosur shqiptarët, siç i torturon e burgosë edhe sot, pa asnjë përjashtim... 

Por, sikurse atëherë, edhe sot, “patriotët” ‘shqiptaro’-titistë “harrojnë” faktin se Lopa, çfarëdo qoftë ajo lopë, e njeh mirë viçin e saj dhe e lë vetë ta thithë e ta mjelë sa herë të dojë e t’i teket viçit, ndërsa, nuk e don dhe nuk e duron kurrë viçin tjetër, viçin që nuk është i saj, që nuk është pjellë e saj. Prandaj, përherë e mban në brirë, duke e ndjekur e torturuar, viçin që nuk është i saj, pra, që është i huaj për lopën, siç ishin shqiptarët të huaj për Lopën Jugosllavi dhe loparët tjerë “shqiptarë”, e, në këtë rast, për të nuk ishin të huaj të gjithë vjetat që e thithnin dhe e mjelnin në emër të “patriotizmit” të tyre “pozitiv” e “shqiptar” ... 

Prandaj, është çudi e madhe sesi u besohet edhe sot përrallave të tilla bajate e “pozitive” të të menduarit “pozitiv” të “shqiptaro”-titistëve më të mëdhenj “shqiptarë”..., thuase, shqiptarët nuk kanë ditur nga mjelet lopa, kur ata kanë ditur mëse miri për kultivimin jo vetëm të lopës, dhisë, deles..., por, edhe për mënyrën e mjeljes dhe kujdesit për to... E, nuk është sot koha që t’u besohet me pietet dogmave të sekreteve “pozitive” të marrisë, përrallave bajate e të sistemuara “bashkëkohore” dhe paramesjetare të “shqiptaro”-titistëve e demagogëve më “shqiptarë” në historinë e stërhidhët shqiptare... 

Ndërsa, këtu, duhet shtuar se nuk është aspak sekret për të thënë se marria përherë e mbulon veten, sidomos, ku e gjen vendin e përshtatshëm, me sekretet e veta të të menduarit “pozitiv”, “njerëzor” dhe “human” (gjithmonë: me “burrni”), dhe, nëse nuk i thuhet stop njëherë e përgjithmonë, ajo, do të vazhdojë me mënyrën e saj “pozitive” deri në pakufi, sesi të gjitha krijesat e kanë skicën gjenetike, duke “harruar” dhe duke mos dashur të thotë (thonë) se edhe tradhtia e ka vijën e vet gjenetike, bile, që nga gjeneza e sojit të tij (tyre) tradhtar... që janë të detyruara ta ndjekin vetëm skicën gjenetike të tradhtisë, gjeneratë pas gjenerate, sepse, tradhtari pas të cilit fshihet “pozitiviteti” është dhe mbetët vetëm tradhtar dhe asgjë tjetër. 

Po, kush e shëmtoka lirinë dhe njerëzinë shqiptare kësisoji? Madje, sot dhe këtu? Po, kush dashka t’i thyejë NJERËZIT në rrugën e tyre NJERËZORE , KOMBËTARE e ATDHETARE SHQIPTARE?... Ata që bazën e të menduarit pozitiv orvaten ta zhvendosin diku tjetër, kur bazën e të menduarit pozitiv e kanë te të parët e tyre fisnikë e njerëzorë shqiptar?... Kastravecat e të mënduarit “pozitiv” të Titos?... Dokrraxhinjtë e njëpasnjëshëm “atdhetarë”?... Babë e bir tradhtar... Ata që gërvallen e pëllasin me “parimet e tyre pozitive” gazetë më gazetë e media më media? Madje, emërohen edhe në Këshillin për Media... Ata e këta që nuk ua dinë kuptimin e fjalëve: punë, nder dhe njerëzi?!... Ata e këta, pra, janë ata që shëmtojnë jetën e njeriut të ri në këtë fillimshekull të mendësisë së re shqiptare, kudo trojeve shqiptare, ku bukës i thonë bukë dhe ujit ujë... 

Është e gjatë fletëshënia me emrat e atyre e këtyre sekretarëve të sekreteve të marrisë dhe, për të mos e stërlodhur lexuesin me ata e këta “patriotë” e “pozitivistë” ‘shqiptaro’-titistë, po e përmbyllim me thënien e urtë shqiptare: mos i rafshin kujt ‘hise’ “pozitivistë” si këta, që fshehin me fanatizëm të paparë sekretet e marrisë së tyre, gjithmonë të papërmirësueshëm dhe nën vellon e “partriotizmit” të përjetshëm “shqiptaro”-titistë, të cilët, gjithë ditën e kanë gojën plotë me fjalën Liri dhe gjithë natën rrinë, me thika në duar (që ua prehin përherë të huajt), duke e prerë në fyt Lirinë njerëzore e kombëtare të shqiptarëve, dhe, gjithmonë, nga passhpina. Po, ç‘kuptim ka fjala pozitive, kur veprimi i vepruesit “pozitiv” shkon në drejtim të kundërt të fjalës që lëshohet në qarkullim të lirë?!... 

Jetën njerëzore në rreth vicioz, zakonisht, e përbëjnë tri kohë “atdhetare” të “mençurish”, të “diturish” dhe të “lumturish”: e shkuara, e tashmja dhe e ardhmja “atdhetare” e “patriotëve” më të mëdhenj “shqiptaro”-titistë, e shkuara, e tashmja dhe e ardhmja e të cilëve mbetët tmerrësisht tradhtare e “shqiptare”, sepse, thënë urtisht, ajo nuk lë që të zhvillohet jeta njerëzore e shqiptare, ashtu siç di, do dhe siç mund ta zhvillojë njeriu përparimtar shqiptar. 

Thënë shkurt e shqip, njeriu i djeshëm “pozitiv”, që është i pranishëm këtu e tash me “pozitivitetin” e tij, nuk është njeri, por, është dokrraxhi dhe mik i të gjithë shakaxhinjve tjerë paci(t)fisto-hermetikë të “Pavarësisë”, që ku mundet dhe pas çdo shpine shanë tre shkronja të arta të Lirisë shqiptare. Dhe, jo vetëm ato... 

Prandaj, kujdes! Kujdes, ë!... 

Nuk është krejt siç duket nga e thëna, nga e shkruara, sidomos nga e shkruara me kahe mashtruese shenjash drejtuese. Edhe urimi që drejton nganjëherë nëna, ndoshta, fare padashur, del prej shinave të drejtimit të tij urimor... 

Populli i ynë ka thënë: 

T’u kënaqtë loçka e e shpirtit! 
T’u kënaqtë loçka e mendjes! 
T’u kënaqtë loçka e zemrës! 
T’u kënaqtë syri i dritës! 
T’u kënaqtë loçka e barkut!... 

Po të shikohen dhe analizohen këto thënie urimi, shtrohet pyetja: Mos ka edhe ndonjë nëmë në këtë mes urimesh e dëshirash. Natyrisht, ka. Ka, sepse, është bërë ndërrimi i qëllimshëm i kuptimeve të tyre reale, si pasojë e të menduarit “pozitiv”, si pasojë e pangopësisë së hienave dhe sekreteve të tyre të marrisë kolektive. Gjithmonë, zemra e bardhë dhe zemërbardhësia njerëzore janë shumë kulmore, ndërsa, kënaqësia e barkut është, thjesht, plancore. Pushtetarët dhe ata e këta që e kanë qitur barkun para koke, i takojnë kategorisë së fundit. Prandaj, tash dhe këtu, qëllimet e sekreteve të marrisë po i nxjerr në shesh barku “pozitiv” që motikohë ka dalë para koke, i prin kokës, dhe, sot, shtrohet si domosdo e ngutshme ruajtja dhe mbrojtja njerëzore e njerëzve dhe e njerëzores kombëtare e shtetërore nga ide e qëllime të tilla të të menduarit “pozitiv”, ku, fatkeqësisht, prin barku që përmes mediash del aq i fryrë dhe “pozitiv” dhe mëton ngulmërisht të dalë para mendjes së ndritur shqiptare e njerëzore, para arsyes njerëzore dhe para kombëtares njerëzore. E, ato e këto sekrete të marrisë së koordinuar nuk i duron më asnjë kohë që është obligim dhe duhet të jetë përjetësisht e jona, përjetësisht shqiptare, në një SHQIPËRI. 

Prandaj, “pozitivizmi” që orvatet të imponohet e përhapet këtu nga “pozitivistë” të njohur e suhari të tyre, të emëruar vazhdimisht dhe tash edhe në Këshillin për Media e gjetkë, është shëmtia vetë për shoqërinë e re shqiptare, dhe, në këtë vazhdë, është mëse e nevojshme dhe e domosdoshme që të këputet në rrënjët e tij të sekreteve të marrisë “pozitive” – “pozitivizmi” që shihet sheshit dhe imponohet pambarimisht, pa asnjë vonesë, sot dhe këtu. 

Poshtë sekretet e marrisë!... Poshtë tradhtarët e “lavdisë”! Poshtë!... 

Burojë, mars 2008 

(Autori është poet dhe publicist i pavarur shqiptar)

----------


## Sabriu

> Une mendoi se edhe pse jan qe te dyt ne Institucionet e shtetit te Kosoves me voten e Popullit 
> keta dy nuk eshte dasht te krahasohen 
> sepse per kah meritat kan dallim si nata me dit
> Mirpo ato qe mundohet hapesi i temes tu mvesh ketyre nuk qendroin asnjera as tjetra 
> ketu qendron se keta e shpallen shtetin e Kosoves ku e njoften shtetet me te fuqishme ne bote ne krye me Ameriken


Këtu nuk ka befasi  kravatat e këtyre politikanëve dhe dhëmbët e tyre të zbardhur kozmetikisht (artificialisht) janë simbolet më të mira që i përshkruajnë ata. Këta janë të lidhur në fyt për tu tërhequr kah tia ka ëndja akëcilit zyrtar në UNMIK a diplomat të huaj, përderisa në fytyrë i mbajnë maskat për ta mbuluar fytyrën e vërtetë  atë të turpit, të njeriut të ulët e të qullët pa asnjë dozë dinjiteti. Për secilin krim thonë se e vështirë është hera e parë. Krimet e tjera në vazhdim janë çështje teknike (përqendrimi është në atë se si të realizohet akti e jo në peshimin moral të aktit). Pas planit të Ahtisaarit në Kosovë çdo gjë është e lejueshme edhe e mundshme.

Sabri Selmani

----------


## Kujtim Demiri

pershendetje sabri gjithnje ke bo tema interesante mirepo kesaj here nuk pajtohem me ju qe i akuzoni Thaqin dhe Sejdiun per:

-shkombëtarizimin e identitetit të shqiptarëve të Kosovës në kosovar?
-tkurrjen kombëtare ne Ballkan,
-krjimin e një kushtetute antikombëtare dhe antidemokratike,
-eliminimin e flamurit kombetar shqiptar ne token e Kosoves
-humbjen e 2500 hektarve te tokes se Kosoves me pranimin e planit te Ahtisarit,
-kthimin e Serbise ne Kosove permes decentralizimit dhe te drejtave te serbeve,
-tkurjen teritoriale te Kosoves, permes krijimit te komunave te reja serbe ne token e Kosoves,etj...etj...

te gjitha keto kane ndodhe si pasoje e gabimeve te tere popullit e jo te dy njerezve, keshtu qe une jo qe do t'i kritikoja keta te dy por do t'i pergezoja per punen qe kane bere sepse keta dy jane ata qe e kane larguar at inatin politik ndermjet shoqersie,
dhe qellimet e kombit tone i kane bere realitet keta te dy bashke me ne - popullin.

pershendetje...

----------


## Llapi

> Këtu nuk ka befasi  kravatat e këtyre politikanëve dhe dhëmbët e tyre të zbardhur kozmetikisht (artificialisht) janë simbolet më të mira që i përshkruajnë ata. Këta janë të lidhur në fyt për tu tërhequr kah tia ka ëndja akëcilit zyrtar në UNMIK a diplomat të huaj, përderisa në fytyrë i mbajnë maskat për ta mbuluar fytyrën e vërtetë  atë të turpit, të njeriut të ulët e të qullët pa asnjë dozë dinjiteti. Për secilin krim thonë se e vështirë është hera e parë. Krimet e tjera në vazhdim janë çështje teknike (përqendrimi është në atë se si të realizohet akti e jo në peshimin moral të aktit). Pas planit të Ahtisaarit në Kosovë çdo gjë është e lejueshme edhe e mundshme.
> 
> Sabri Selmani


Po a po ta shohin syt o qorr se qka ke shkrue 
po a shume keq na ka ra qe i kemi ndegjue Amerikanet e miqet tier 
po a ma mier mei ndegjue miqet apo si ju
VETFUNDOSJA qe i ndegjoni dhe punoni per graqanicen rusin e serrbin o te marruar dhe qofshi te paftyr  per mot e jet

----------


## Sabriu

Pavarësia e Kosovës është sendërtuar me luftën e fundit çlirimare të vitit 1999”. THAÇI

Po ti e hasha pse i fundosni perpjekjet e viteve te  kaluara (çlirimare) te popullit shqiptar?

A nuk eshte kjo perpjekje per vetefundosje te nacionalizmit shqiptar te shume viteve te meparme?

----------


## Sabriu

> Po a po ta shohin syt o qorr se qka ke shkrue 
> po a shume keq na ka ra qe i kemi ndegjue Amerikanet e miqet tier 
> po a ma mier mei ndegjue miqet apo si ju
> VETFUNDOSJA qe i ndegjoni dhe punoni per graqanicen rusin e serrbin o te marruar dhe qofshi te paftyr  per mot e jet


Pavarësia e Kosovës është sendërtuar me luftën e fundit çlirimare të vitit 1999”. THAÇI

Po ti e Hasha pse i fundosni perpjekjet e viteve te kaluara (çlirimare) te popullit shqiptar?

A nuk eshte kjo perpjekje per vetefundosje te nacionalizmit shqiptar te shume viteve te meparme?

----------


## xani1

> nuk i di aq mire punet se cpo ndodh ne kosov e rreth saje..por e pergjithshmja eshte se.. sejdiu dhe thaqi po punojne mire..
> 
> 
> psh.. ulen tre kater bisnesmena e disktojn bisneset.. ne kafiq.. 
> 
> le tu shkoj mendja.. se si te hapin pun per djemt e vajzat e familjeve me shum viktima lufte.. qe ato te ndihen te pakten ekonomikisht ma mire e mos me prit sa qeverria tju a ndreqi punet..
> 
> pra sejcili mundet me ba dicka..
> 
> ...


Pajtohem me Ju Brari. Ide e shkëlqyeshme, e dobishme dhe shumë më e mirë sesa ndërskamcat që nuk na çojnë askund.

----------


## Sabriu

> nuk i di aq mire punet se cpo ndodh ne kosov e rreth saje..por e pergjithshmja eshte se.. sejdiu dhe thaqi po punojne mire..
> 
> poplli thote..
> 
> ta kem millin e tlynin pa e di un si e baj byrekun ose bakllaven..
> 
> e kjo ne kontekst te temes duhet kuptue..se me aq mundesi sa kane.. sejdiu e thaqi po i bejne detyrat.. para popullit te tyre..
> 
> per me mire.. jepini mendimet tuaja atyre  por jo me ba grindje por me gjet mnyra si me i zgidh ma mire punet..
> ...


Populli i ynë ka thënë:

Tu kënaqtë loçka e e shpirtit!
Tu kënaqtë loçka e mendjes!
Tu kënaqtë loçka e zemrës!
Tu kënaqtë syri i dritës!
Tu kënaqtë loçka e barkut!...

----------


## firaku

Qe te dyte kan te mirat dhe te keqijat e tyre si qdo njeri prej nesh qe japim mendimet tona ne kete forum, dikush me shum te mira e dikush me shum te keqija.Ne kete rast nje gje qendron fort se keta te dy kane marre vota te popullit ton gje qe ne te tjeret nuk e kemi provuar qe ta dim se ku qendrojm ne peshoren e popullit ton.Ndoshta shprehjet tona do te ndryshonin.

----------


## Llapi

> Paraqet,Sabri Selmani
> Kiel


a je lodh ti zedhensi i shkavellave
dhe pastruesi i ambasadave te shkieve ne gjermani

ani puthadori i shkieve edhe brarin e perkrah haaaaaa

----------


## Sabriu

> a je lodh ti zedhensi i shkavellave
> dhe pastruesi i ambasadave te shkieve ne gjermani
> 
> ani puthadori i shkieve edhe brarin e perkrah haaaaaa


Me rafte pika mua kur e humbi kohen me injiorant..

Faik Konica

Koha eshte me vlere, andaj nuk duhet humbur me analfabetat e rritur.

Sabriu

----------


## strange

jan si jan dyt te mir apo te keqinj, se paku nuk ofendojn si sala e edi rama e kta te tjeret te shqiperis, qe na morren ftyren gjithe shqiptarve.

----------


## Sabriu

> Une mendoi se edhe pse jan qe te dyt ne Institucionet e shtetit te Kosoves me voten e Popullit 
> keta dy nuk eshte dasht te krahasohen 
> sepse per kah meritat kan dallim si nata me dit
> Mirpo ato qe mundohet hapesi i temes tu mvesh ketyre nuk qendroin asnjera as tjetra 
> ketu qendron se keta e shpallen shtetin e Kosoves ku e njoften shtetet me te fuqishme ne bote ne krye me Ameriken



Marnhac: Forca e re e sigurisë, forcë civile

Komandanti i trupave paqeruajtëse në Kosovë, gjenerali Xavier Bout de Marnhac, në një intervistë për BBC ka thënë se forca e re e sigurisë në Kosovë, pas transformimit të TMK-së, do të jetë një njësi për mbrojtje civile.

Ai tha se kjo forcë do të ketë përgjegjësi që të përballet me katastrofat e rënda, siç janë tërmetet, vërshimet ose zjarret që mund të kërcënojnë Kosovën.

Gjenerali de Marnhac tha se forca e re e sigurisë do të jetë shumëkombëshe, ashtu siç pretendojnë, sipas tij, të bëhen edhe institucionet kosovare në të ardhmen.

Sipas tij, strukturat paralele në veri të Kosovës, janë pjesë e mjedisit politik që nuk është stabilizuar ende. Ai tha se kompletimi i mjedisit politik do të ndihmojë në konsolidimin e qëndrueshmërisë dhe të sigurisë. /bbc/

----------

